# Дистрибутив Gentoo сам себя дискредитирует

## genya

Дистрибутив Gentoo, будучи ориентированным на сетевую инсталяцию, сам себя дискредитирует! Да, крут Gentoo! Здесь сказать нечего, идея просто превосходная! Но, как всегда не без ложки дегтя. Я домашний юзверь и инета не имею, на работе есть конечно но подстрожайшим контролем. И перед скациванием очередного лишнего матра риходитсь семь раз отмерять сиречь обдумать. В тоже врем терпеть не могу, когда на машине куча всякого ненужного барахла лежит. Вот тут, казалось бы, Gentoo, как говориться "рулит форева"!? Да это так, если большой сосок есть. а если нет. У меня набор из двух дисков, купленный в итерском LINUXCenter'е. Весь второй диск забит RPG'ами и, при  установке, скажем xmms, появляется длинный хвост из барахла, вроде gnome-base (прошу прощения у поклонников среды GNOME, но я ее терпеть не могу, равно как и KDE, впрочем это личное мнение). Так где же обещянная гибкость Gentoo???!!! Прекомпилированные пакеты полностью ее дискредитируют. Возникает, по крайней мере у меня, классический вопрос - Что делать? Я уже писал на форум сообщение по этому поводу, и предложил догда вместо RPG положить на CD все из distfiles, сделав при этом осбый упор на entoo- специфичные патчи. И научить emerge "качать" пакеты с набора CDs. Сам дистрибутив разобьется на две части: собственно LiveCD, и набот пакетов вместе с portagetree. А все RPGи убрать, тем кто качает Gentoo  по сети они на фиг не нужны, те, кто не имеют такого счастья, как я, вообще не могут пользоваться преимуществами Gentoo. Если же  человек хочет поставить Linux быстро пусть берет другой дистрибутив, коих сейчас в избытке. Ведь цель Gentoo отнють не быстрота установки, но гибкость. И на мой взгляд RPGи в общую и рабостную картину Gentoo совершенно не вписываются.

М мне посоветовали написатть на Bugzill'у.

И вот что вме  ответили:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Currently all distfiles together need approximately 6GB or something. Additionally having 8
> 
> iso-images (that's what would be needed to keep these 6GB) would need another 6GB on the mirrors.
> ...

 

Из всего этого я делаю вывод, что у них нет лишних 6Gb для хранения      

ISOшников. Странно? 

По этому предлогаю сделать образы самим, на что и намекается в ответе.

Не знаю, могу ли лично я  в этом кому-то момочь, но все же.

Обращаюсь прежде всего к Питерцам (сам от туда).  Написать на Питерское зекало Gentoo, не могу, просто не знаю адреса и они его не публикуют. Почему?  Может попытаться организовать распространение дисков?

А может, кроме меня это никому и не надо?

----------

## Apexman

Мдя, идея не нова, и реализация тоже существует  :Smile:  . Прежде всего https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=136146 . Некий xor, воспользовавшись этим скриптом, собирает iso-шки и выкладывает их на ftp://ftp.nnov.net/pub/OS_ISO/Linux/Gentoo/releases/x86/2004.0-xors/

На linuxshop.ru какие-то срезы уже появлялись, вроде. Ребята с gentoo.org.ua обещают делать ежемесячные срезы х86 и ~x86, и даже "разницу" за месяц и распростанять это добро через lafox.net

----------

## Selecter

С быстрым развитием интернета через лет 10-20 даже в России будет халявные выделенки по 300 р в месяц.

А зависимости иногда странные бывают. В основном это связанно с требованиями ebuild-а для построения своего хозяина.

Иногда виноваты руки. emerge -U bla-bla Обновляется всё дерево. Или ещё бездумно используется -D. 

Ещё, конечно, USE... Чуть не забыл.

Но с xmms я не вижу зависимостей к gnome-base...

```
xmms:

DEPEND="=x11-libs/gtk+-1.2*

        mikmod? ( >=media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.10 )

        esd? ( >=media-sound/esound-0.2.22 )

        xml? ( >=dev-libs/libxml-1.8.15 )

        opengl? ( virtual/opengl )

        alsa? ( >=media-libs/alsa-lib-0.9.0 )

        oggvorbis? ( >=media-libs/libvorbis-1.0 )"
```

```
root@localhost esound # emerge -ep xmms

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gnuconfig-20030708

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/patch-2.5.9

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libtool-1.4.3-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/ncurses-5.4-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gettext-0.12.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/m4-1.4-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bison-1.875

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/sed-4.0.7

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/texinfo-4.5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/zlib-1.1.4-r2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-python/python-fchksum-1.6.1-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/bzip2-1.0.2-r3

[ebuild  N    ] app-shells/bash-2.05b-r9

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/readline-4.3-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/flex-2.5.4a-r5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/bc-1.06-r5

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.7d

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-1.85-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/gdbm-1.8.0-r5

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/expat-1.95.6-r1

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/python-2.3.3

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/java-config-1.2.6

[ebuild  N    ] dev-java/blackdown-jdk-1.4.1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/db-4.1.25_p1-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/groff-1.18.1-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/libperl-5.8.2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/perl-5.8.2-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/autoconf-2.58-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/cronbase-0.2.1-r3

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/man-1.5l-r6

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/help2man-1.29

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.0.91-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/debianutils-1.16.7-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/portage-2.0.50-r6

*** Please update portage to the above version before proceeding.

    Failure to do so may result in failed or improper merges.

    A simple 'emerge -u portage' is sufficient.

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-config-1.3.4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/binutils-2.14.90.0.7-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/gcc-3.3.2-r5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/gawk-3.1.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/linux-headers-2.4.21-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-crypt/hashalot-0.1.0

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/miscfiles-1.3-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.7-r8

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/pam-0.77

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/shadow-4.0.3-r9

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/pam-login-3.14

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/util-linux-2.12-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/baselayout-1.8.11

[ebuild  N    ] sys-libs/glibc-2.3.2-r9

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/audiofile-0.2.5

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/tcp-wrappers-7.6-r8

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/alsa-lib-1.0.3b-r2

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/esound-0.2.33

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.10-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libogg-1.1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libvorbis-1.0.1-r2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-perl/XML-Parser-2.34

[ebuild  N    ] dev-util/intltool-0.30

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2

[ebuild  N    ] dev-lang/nasm-0.98.38

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/a52dec-0.7.4

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/jpeg-6b-r3

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libmpeg3-1.5.2

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.5-r4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/ed-0.2-r3

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.5-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.1

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.5

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r1

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/unzip-5.50-r2

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/cabextract-0.6

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xfree-4.3.0-r5

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/giflib-4.1.0-r3

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/DirectFB-0.9.20

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r10

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/ucl-1.01-r1

[ebuild  N    ] sys-devel/make-3.80

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/module-init-tools-0.9.15_pre4

[ebuild  N    ] sys-kernel/gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.5-r1

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-kernel-1.0.4496-r3

[ebuild  N    ] media-video/nvidia-glx-1.0.4496

[ebuild  N    ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.10-r1
```

----------

## genya

 *Selecter wrote:*   

> С быстрым развитием интернета через лет 10-20 даже в России будет халявные выделенки по 300 р в месяц.
> 
> 

 

Ох, Дожить бы! Свежо предание, да верится с трудом.

 *Selecter wrote:*   

> 
> 
> А зависимости иногда странные бывают. В основном это связанно с требованиями ebuild-а для построения своего хозяина.
> 
> Иногда виноваты руки. emerge -U bla-bla Обновляется всё дерево. Или ещё бездумно используется -D. 
> ...

 

Насколько я разбираюсь в колабасных обрезках, 

```

emerge -k xmms 

```

от настроек USE не зависит. Поскольку если пакет уже собран с поддержкой GNOME то ее уже не тырубишь даже бензопилой  Partner.

----------

## genya

 *Apexman wrote:*   

> Мдя, идея не нова, и реализация тоже существует  . Прежде всего https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=136146 . Некий xor, воспользовавшись этим скриптом, собирает iso-шки и выкладывает их на ftp://ftp.nnov.net/pub/OS_ISO/Linux/Gentoo/releases/x86/2004.0-xors/
> 
> На linuxshop.ru какие-то срезы уже появлялись, вроде. Ребята с gentoo.org.ua обещают делать ежемесячные срезы х86 и ~x86, и даже "разницу" за месяц и распростанять это добро через lafox.net

 

Да тышать уже легче, но пока все дойдет до Питера.

----------

## @lexb

 *genya wrote:*   

>  *Apexman wrote:*   Мдя, идея не нова, и реализация тоже существует  . Прежде всего https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=136146 . Некий xor, воспользовавшись этим скриптом, собирает iso-шки и выкладывает их на ftp://ftp.nnov.net/pub/OS_ISO/Linux/Gentoo/releases/x86/2004.0-xors/
> 
> На linuxshop.ru какие-то срезы уже появлялись, вроде. Ребята с gentoo.org.ua обещают делать ежемесячные срезы х86 и ~x86, и даже "разницу" за месяц и распростанять это добро через lafox.net 
> 
> Да тышать уже легче, но пока все дойдет до Питера.

 

найди ребят gentoo.spb.ru я думаю они тебе не откажут зеркало distfiles  нарезать...

----------

## XuMuK

 *genya wrote:*   

> Дистрибутив Gentoo, будучи ориентированным на сетевую инсталяцию, сам себя дискредитирует! Да, крут Gentoo! Здесь сказать нечего, идея просто превосходная! Но, как всегда не без ложки дегтя. Я домашний юзверь и инета не имею, на работе есть конечно но подстрожайшим контролем. И перед скациванием очередного лишнего матра риходитсь семь раз отмерять сиречь обдумать. 

 

Автомобили фирмы Феррари, будучи ориентированным на миллионеров, сами себя дискредитирует! Да, крут Феррари! Здесь сказать нечего, идея просто превосходная! Но, как всегда не без ложки дегтя. Я бедный студент и денег не имею, на работе есть конечно но подстрожайшим контролем.  И каждый раз перед покупкой бутылки пива риходитсь семь раз отмерять сиречь обдумать.

Что делать ?  Все просто.  Надо руководствоваться своими возможностями и кататься на самокате, сиречь купить себе какой-нибудь там Альт или Шапку и радоваться, надеясь в будущем пересесть на что-то иное, а не рвать на груди рубаху, придумывая душещипательные заголовки.

----------

## ptah0

Кто скрывает почтовый адрес зеркала http://gentoo.spb.ru/ ?   :Shocked: 

Фамилия! То есть, НИК!   :Smile: 

----------

## genya

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Автомобили фирмы Феррари, будучи ориентированным на миллионеров, сами себя дискредитирует! Да, крут Феррари! Здесь сказать нечего, идея просто превосходная! Но, как всегда не без ложки дегтя. Я бедный студент и денег не имею, на работе есть конечно но подстрожайшим контролем.  И каждый раз перед покупкой бутылки пива риходитсь семь раз отмерять сиречь обдумать.
> 
> 

 

А что Gentoo задумывался как система для миллонеров?  :Shocked: 

Неудачное сравнение, да Феррари действительно орентирован на миллионеров,  а вот про Gentoo  я такого не слышал.

Debian тоже для миллионеров? А они, между прочим отдают полные ISOшники  всего того,  что есть на их сайте.  А упомянутый уже Альт, даже сизифа на CD делает.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Что делать ?  Все просто.  Надо руководствоваться своими возможностями и кататься на самокате, сиречь купить себе какой-нибудь там Альт или Шапку и радоваться, надеясь в будущем пересесть на что-то иное, а не рвать на груди рубаху, придумывая душещипательные заголовки.

 

Ну можно еще лучше: юзать винду "и радоваться, надеясь в будущем пересесть на что-то иное"!  :Laughing: 

Не надеяться надо,  а делать, делать то, что сделать в силах для того что-бы пересесть быстрее!

Кроме того, из обсуждения ясно, что идея то не мне первому пришла, значит люди об этом думают, и в этом что-то есть. 

 Я считаю, что Gentoo просто не до конца продуман и в будущем все встанет на свои места. И помочь в этом дожны идеи таких вот, как я. И "душещипательные заголовки" здесь только на пользу. Для того и придумывались  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## genya

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Автомобили фирмы Феррари, будучи ориентированным на миллионеров, сами себя дискредитирует! Да, крут Феррари! Здесь сказать нечего, идея просто превосходная! Но, как всегда не без ложки дегтя. Я бедный студент и денег не имею, на работе есть конечно но подстрожайшим контролем.  И каждый раз перед покупкой бутылки пива риходитсь семь раз отмерять сиречь обдумать.
> 
> 

 

А что Gentoo задумывался как система для миллонеров?  :Shocked: 

Неудачное сравнение, да Феррари действительно орентирован на миллионеров,  а вот про Gentoo  я такого не слышал.

Debian тоже для миллионеров? А они, между прочим отдают полные ISOшники  всего того,  что есть на их сайте.  А упомянутый уже Альт, даже сизифа на CD делает.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Что делать ?  Все просто.  Надо руководствоваться своими возможностями и кататься на самокате, сиречь купить себе какой-нибудь там Альт или Шапку и радоваться, надеясь в будущем пересесть на что-то иное, а не рвать на груди рубаху, придумывая душещипательные заголовки.

 

Ну можно еще лучше: юзать винду "и радоваться, надеясь в будущем пересесть на что-то иное"!  :Laughing: 

Не надеяться надо,  а делать, делать то, что сделать в силах для того что-бы пересесть быстрее!

Кроме того, из обсуждения ясно, что идея то не мне первому пришла, значит люди об этом думают, и в этом что-то есть. 

 Я считаю, что Gentoo просто не до конца продуман и в будущем все встанет на свои места. И помочь в этом дожны идеи таких вот, как я. И "душещипательные заголовки" здесь только на пользу. Для того и придумывались  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Alehur

Если нет соска в интернет, то, как писали выше, юзай шапку или что-нибудь в этом роде. Не пытайся прыгнуть выше головы. Хочешь собирать исошки с сырцами - пожалуйста. Никто ведь не против. Собирай выкладывай, может кому-нибудь это и пригодится. Не знаю как большинство, но меня "продуманность" генту вполне устраивает.

----------

## genya

 *Alehur wrote:*   

> Если нет соска в интернет, то, как писали выше, юзай шапку или что-нибудь в этом роде. Не пытайся прыгнуть выше головы. Хочешь собирать исошки с сырцами - пожалуйста. Никто ведь не против. Собирай выкладывай, может кому-нибудь это и пригодится. Не знаю как большинство, но меня "продуманность" генту вполне устраивает.

 

Привожу пример с тем-же Дебианом, его можно ставить по сети и, в то-же время можно купить 8 CD и неплохо жить в любой деревне.

Предлогаю подождать годик два и посмотреть. Думаю, что  Gentoo пойдет этим путем.

----------

## Apexman

Свершилось - срез от 20 апреля на 19 CD появился на lafox.net

----------

## genya

 *Apexman wrote:*   

> Свершилось - срез от 20 апреля на 19 CD появился на lafox.net

 

Здорово  :Exclamation:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

И всетаки я прыгну "выше головы"!   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## aim1159

 *genya wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Обращаюсь прежде всего к Питерцам (сам от туда). 

 

1) каждую последнюю среду месяца в Питере проходит линуксовка (10 линия В.О. здание геофака универа) - приходи (сегодня например) с 19 (сидим до 23 обычно, если есть вопросы звони мне на мобильник или пиши письмо или выползай на #spblug в сети FreeNode)

2) админ gentoo.spb.ru никуда не прятчется его можно достать либо через джаббер (ptah@jabber.ru <-- это не e-mail а такой адрес в сети Jabber!!!) или через почту (ptah собака gentoo.spb.ru) - последний адрес написан чуть-ли не на каждой странице gentoo.spb.ru

----------

## genya

 *aim1159 wrote:*   

>  *genya wrote:*   
> 
> Обращаюсь прежде всего к Питерцам (сам от туда).  
> 
> 1) каждую последнюю среду месяца в Питере проходит линуксовка (10 линия В.О. здание геофака универа) - приходи (сегодня например) с 19 (сидим до 23 обычно, если есть вопросы звони мне на мобильник или пиши письмо или выползай на #spblug в сети FreeNode)
> ...

 

Блин! Вот только сейчас дошло, что ptah{at}gentoo.spb.ru надо понимать как ptah@gentoo.spb.ru. Что делать, привычка.

А насчет линуховки мысль хорошая и за предложение помочь тоже спсибо.

Кроме того, я последовал "мудрому"  совету и преполз на Слаку, пока   :Wink: . Она тоже идет с исхоняком.  А там посмотрим.

----------

## POMAH007

Ну вот, мыло засветил   :Rolling Eyes:  Хозяин будет очень рад   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## п⌡п∙п²п≤п²

 *XuMuK wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Что делать ?  Все просто.  Надо руководствоваться своими возможностями и кататься на самокате, сиречь купить себе какой-нибудь там Альт или Шапку ...

 

Сам-то понял, что сказал?!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *aim1159 wrote:*   

>  *genya wrote:*   
> 
> Обращаюсь прежде всего к Питерцам (сам от туда).  
> 
> 1) каждую последнюю среду месяца в Питере проходит линуксовка (10 линия В.О. здание геофака универа) - приходи (сегодня например) с 19 (сидим до 23 обычно, если есть вопросы звони мне на мобильник или пиши письмо или выползай на #spblug в сети FreeNode)
> ...

 

А имхо прячется. Писал ему и на мыло и на форуме ( https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=156626 ) вопрос про зеркалирование репо gentoo'шного задавал. А он молчит. Но сейчас уже сэссия, не до этого...

----------

## XuMuK

 *п⌡п∙п²п≤п² wrote:*   

>  *XuMuK wrote:*   
> 
> Что делать ?  Все просто.  Надо руководствоваться своими возможностями и кататься на самокате, сиречь купить себе какой-нибудь там Альт или Шапку ... 
> 
> Сам-то понял, что сказал?!  

 

Что сказал - понял, не понял суть Ваших притензий.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Quote:*   

> Сам-то понял, что сказал?!
> 
> 

----------

## п⌡п∙п²п≤п²

 *XuMuK wrote:*   

>  *п⌡п∙п²п≤п² wrote:*    *XuMuK wrote:*   
> 
> Что делать ?  Все просто.  Надо руководствоваться своими возможностями и кататься на самокате, сиречь купить себе какой-нибудь там Альт или Шапку ... 
> 
> Сам-то понял, что сказал?!   
> ...

 

Сорри за фамильярность тона предыдущего поста, это я любя так   :Rolling Eyes: 

Просто "какой-нибудь там Альт" - это сильно, особенно на фоне подобного сравнения - самокат супротив феррари  :Smile: 

Не верю! (с) Станиславский

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Сам-то понял, что сказал?!
> 
> 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Quote:*   

> Поъностью ъишить съадкого, и немножечко ъасстъеъять! (c)
> 
> Вы имеете в виду, что Санта-Клаус мне кодировку с utf на koi-8 переключил?
> 
> Прежде чем говорить, надо бы подумать 

 

Да, а тогда в чем прикол этого? Вы думаете, смотреть на закарючки прикольно?

----------

## п⌡п∙п²п≤п²

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Поъностью ъишить съадкого, и немножечко ъасстъеъять! (c)
> 
> Вы имеете в виду, что Санта-Клаус мне кодировку с utf на koi-8 переключил?
> 
> Прежде чем говорить, надо бы подумать  
> ...

 

Блин, вот неугомонный  :Smile:  Сайт в unicode, русский раздел в koi-8, что стало известно после регистрации, заново проходить процедуру лень, ник в koi-8 не идентифицируется, логинюсь на автомате, чего ещё?! По-моему речь шла не о кодировках или никах участников  :Smile: 

p.s. Коль скоро Вы походя грамоте учить изволите, прошу обратить Ваше внимание на Ваш предыдущий пост - там есть грамматическая ошибка. Право, неловко как-то...

Давайте всё же без подобного флуда, что ли?

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *п⌡п∙п²п≤п² wrote:*   

>  *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   
> 
> Да, а тогда в чем прикол этого? Вы думаете, смотреть на закарючки прикольно? 
> 
> Блин, вот неугомонный :) Сайт в unicode, русский раздел в koi-8, что стало известно после регистрации, заново проходить процедуру лень, ник в koi-8 не идентифицируется, логинюсь на автомате, чего ещё?! По-моему речь шла не о кодировках или никах участников :)
> ...

 

Нет, грамоте я учить не собираюсь, ибо сам ее не знаю. В скобочках потому и приписал, что я имел в виду под "научиться писать".

По поводу ника - это вы зря. Глаз напрягает - это точно ;)

ЗЫ. Да это и не особо то и флуд. В любом случае, форум почти мертвый, хуже ему не будет :]

----------

## п⌡п∙п²п≤п²

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

>  *п⌡п∙п²п≤п² wrote:*    *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   
> 
> Да, а тогда в чем прикол этого? Вы думаете, смотреть на закарючки прикольно? 
> 
> Блин, вот неугомонный  Сайт в unicode, русский раздел в koi-8, что стало известно после регистрации, заново проходить процедуру лень, ник в koi-8 не идентифицируется, логинюсь на автомате, чего ещё?! По-моему речь шла не о кодировках или никах участников 
> ...

 

 :Razz: 

зы В стиле ЛОР-а следовало бы написать "лупу купи", насчёт ника  :Smile: 

pps Сам-то откуда?

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Какая то неипаться лупа должна выйти, что то типа цифровой камеры/web-камеры + КПК/ноут, на котором распознователь закорючек UTF'хных и рекодер их в русские (в локаль на этом девайсе) ;))))

ЗЫ. Из /dev/null'а я ;)

----------

## GreenDragon

 *POMAH007 wrote:*   

> Ну вот, мыло засветил   Хозяин будет очень рад  

 

Ты не прав, я тут буржуям скрипт писал по этой тематике, великолепно восстанавливает мыло из таких, как было приведено, вариантов  :Smile: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

mailDELETE@UPPERCASEserver.com

delete_it_and_replace_1st_underline_by_at_all_next_by_dot_mail_server_com

com.server@mail read from right to left

mail@server plz add .com

mail in GIF/JPG

mail in REDIRECT/LOCATE headers

это твой скрипт тоже распознает?

----------

## hermes_jr

Куда там нафик скрипту?! Это я полчаса расшифровывал  :Laughing: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *hermes_jr wrote:*   

> Куда там нафик скрипту?! Это я полчаса расшифровывал :lol:

 

Это мой хреновый английский сказался ;)

----------

## GreenDragon

 *Bash[DevNull] wrote:*   

> mailDELETE@UPPERCASEserver.com
> 
> delete_it_and_replace_1st_underline_by_at_all_next_by_dot_mail_server_com
> 
> com.server@mail read from right to left
> ...

 

Внимательно еще раз прочитай, что было написано. Там характеристика приведена. 

Теперь о твоем/Вашем варианте: если бы еш\го еще и через жопу пропустить, то точно не распознается - где ты такие варианты у нормальных людей видел?

 :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> где ты такие варианты у нормальных людей видел?
> 
> 

 

mailDELETE@UPPERCASEserver.com - http://www-106.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-sppriv.html (dwheelerNOSPAM@dwheeler.com у них там у многих такие мыла)

mail in GIF/JPG - http://www.die.net/

Извини, на остальное примеров не могу так с лету привести.  Но когда то видел и встречал. Самое прикольные это когда мыло в заголовке HTTP ответа. Т.е. на сайте ссылочка - "письмо мне" указывает на обычный cgi/pl/php. Ты кликаеш, а в ответ тебе HTTP заголовок с location mailto:foo@bar.com. На что броузер регаирует простым открытием почтовика, где в поле адресата уже вставлен адрес.

----------

## crazycat

USE="-gnome"

rtfm @ genya

btw linux nikogda na desktop ne bil orientirowan i mne kagetsia nikogda ego i ne zawojujet. Tak schto ne nado ogidat ot nego 4udes. Ti ge za nego dengi ne platisch... 

Ne nrawitsia - ne trogai. Ili kupi apple.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *crazycat wrote:*   

> USE="-gnome"
> 
> rtfm @ genya
> 
> btw linux nikogda na desktop ne bil orientirowan i mne kagetsia nikogda ego i ne zawojujet. Tak schto ne nado ogidat ot nego 4udes. Ti ge za nego dengi ne platisch... 
> ...

 

flame > /dev/null

ИМХО: это ты мог года три назад говорить, но не сейчас

----------

## crazycat

mne kagetsia netu tolku eto obsugdat, kagdii ostanetsia pri swojem mnenii. Toko razionalnomu cheloweku 4asto kagetsia strannim kogda ludi pitajutsia kopat jamu wilkami,  potom zliatsia na wilku, potomu shto ona gniotsia.

    No delo ne w wilkah i jamah, a w ludiah s preuweli4ennim samomnenijem kotorije s4itajut scho esli im schto-to ne nrawitsia/ne poluchajetsia to zna4it eto polnoe der**,nezawisimo ot togo 4to drugije ob etom dumajut.

p.s. to schto ja skazal ranee eto ne flame, etot fakt o4ewiden, to kak ludi eto 'ispolzujut' - eto drugoe delo. Naprimer zachem nugno prostomu cheloweku nastolko razwitaja mnogopolzowatelskaja sreda. Ili srawni linux s beosom. Ti kogdanibud poluchal takoi bistrii response w gui ot neuskorennih X-ov. I tak ge o4ewidno schto ti nikogda ne rabotal s apple.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

 *crazycat wrote:*   

> mne kagetsia netu tolku eto obsugdat, kagdii ostanetsia pri swojem mnenii. Toko razionalnomu cheloweku 4asto kagetsia strannim kogda ludi pitajutsia kopat jamu wilkami,  potom zliatsia na wilku, potomu shto ona gniotsia.
> 
>     No delo ne w wilkah i jamah, a w ludiah s preuweli4ennim samomnenijem kotorije s4itajut scho esli im schto-to ne nrawitsia/ne poluchajetsia to zna4it eto polnoe der**,nezawisimo ot togo 4to drugije ob etom dumajut.
> 
> p.s. to schto ja skazal ranee eto ne flame, etot fakt o4ewiden, to kak ludi eto 'ispolzujut' - eto drugoe delo. Naprimer zachem nugno prostomu cheloweku nastolko razwitaja mnogopolzowatelskaja sreda. Ili srawni linux s beosom. Ti kogdanibud poluchal takoi bistrii response w gui ot neuskorennih X-ov. I tak ge o4ewidno schto ti nikogda ne rabotal s apple.

 

Ugu, po tomu i ne ho4etsa ob etom govorit. Na samom dele, sut problemi kroetvsa v tom, kak dla sebya 4elovek opredelyaet "desktop'nuy OS". Vidimo v moe opredelenie linux+stuff vpisivaetsa v desktopnuy OS, kak s etim u drugih ya ne znay. Kstati, interesno, gde formalnoe opredelenie etogo termina - "desktopnya OS", esli kto znaet - mojno suda silo4ki kinut ili PM mne. Budu priznatelen.

----------

## crazycat

Opredelenija desktopnoi os ja ne zanju, no mne kagetsia ona desk-top, a znachit na-stole, to bish dlia "individualnogo" polzowanija.

   Ja 4asto rabotaju w linuxe i programiruju pod qt. Mne nrawitsia gibkost instrumentow i wozmognost podognat instrumenti pod tekushuju problemu. No inogda menia razdragajet 4to mnogoobrazie razli4nih instrumentow 4asto wiliwajetsia w nedodelannosti mnogih iz nih otdelno wsiatih.

    Mne kagetsia idealnaja desktop os dolgna obladat maximalnoi 'PRODUKTIVNOSTJU'- a eto zna4it - wipolniat zada4i(kotorimi 4elowek obi4no zanjat w buro) kak mogno bistree i lu4she za kak mogno menschee kolichestwo ressursow (naprimer wremeni). -> A eto znachit naibolee effektiwno podgotawliwat informaziju dlia obrabotki 4elowakom. I poetomu kak mogno bolee prostoi i intuitiwnii a tak ge moschnij i bistrii gui NAMNOGO wagnee dlia desktop os 4em wsiakije tam multi-user konzepti. Naprimer wozmi etu staruju problemu s 2-mia escape i ncurses. Pochemu ja dolgen nagimat esc 2 raza toko potomu schto u ncurses bila razrabotana dlia terminalow. 

   Security ne dlogna meschat produktivnosti, a tak ge background tasks ne dolgni meschat rabote 4eloweka s gui. Ja kone4no bi hotel, schtobi linux orientirowalsia na mnogie is etih standarow. No izna4alnii konzept delaet eto slognim.  Po4emu ja dolgen kagdii raz bit root schtobi ispolzowat emerge. Pochemu ja ne mogu normalno ispolzowat tvtime potomu schto emu nado schto-to w /dev/rtc schto moget polu4it toka root. Po4emu kogda ja wstawliaju skaner w DESKTOP PC linux po4emu to dumajet schto ego moget ispolzowat toko administrator. Kogda ja jedinstwenni 4elowek kotorii sidit za computerom - schto i jawliaetsia desktopom.

Ja w prinzipe mogu izmenit permissions i wsio takoe no eto stoit wremeni , a wremia kak goworitsia dengi. Pochemu ja nemogu kak administrator widat schto to w gui toko poptomu schto etot gui otkril ne root. I wsiakije tomu podobnije galuni kotorie jawno ukaziwajut na klassi4eskii mnogopolzowatelskii unix konzept.

"UNIX has this wonderful habit of trying to protect users from their own stupidity without recognising its own."(wsiato s http://www.wpdfd.com/editorial/wpd0504review.htm).

Ja ne ho4u tolo flame pisat i ja woobsche to lubliu ispolzowat linux, no kak desktop os wo mnogi konzeptah interface'ov s 4elowekom linux wsio escho daliok dage ot winxp.

----------

## Bash[DevNull]

Из линукса можно сделать все именно то, что ты описал. Возьмем к примеру KDE - они отошли от Unix-way и делают очень юзабельные вещи. На основе линукса реально сделать "бюро" (припишем это к КДЕ), можно устранить проблемы мультиюзерства (припишем это к разработчикам дистрибутива). Т.е. формально у нас есть база на основе которой можно создать все то, что ты описал. То, что это не совсем сделано, как тебе хочеться - это может быть. Но ведь могут же создать дистрибутив где не будет проблем с правами - исключительно для одного пользователя? Могут. Ведь могут создать такое ГУИ, чтобы все удобно было и просто и мощно? Могут. Тогда удовлетворятся твои критерии Десктопной ОСи. Да эти вещи, которых ты хочешь, будут не Unix-way и критики и скептики будут плюваться и пускать пену из-зо рта (как при обсуждении Linux Directory). Но ведь могут. У меня задачи стоят такие же как у тебя, потому  я предпочитаю качественно настраивать свое рабочее место, досканально изучать документацию. а потом просто копировать конфиги и жить с этим, когда у тебя уже все привычно, все под рукой и ничего лишнего. Я получаю то, что хочу, но согласен, что мне приходиться это долго и упроно конфигурировать. Но раз настроив, ты получаешь то что хочешь.

Ладно, если хочешь пообщаться, то PM :)

----------

## п⌡п∙п²п≤п²

imho desktop и Unix-way суть вещи параллельные, просто виндовс десктоп - не unix-way  :Smile: 

Согласен, из многозадачной, многопользовательской, серверной os сделать хороший desktop можно, но вот из десктопа сервер, как это пердит и пыжится сделать сами-знаете-кто.. :Smile: 

----------

